
Keeping Open Source Open – Open Distro for Elasticsearch - dy
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/opensource/keeping-open-source-open-open-distro-for-elasticsearch/
======
cthalupa
Other discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19359602](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19359602)

~~~
dang
We merged the comments there. Thanks!

